# Lowestoft Fishing Trawlers



## JC144 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi
I am new to the site. I am trying to find information out about Lowestoft fishing trawler LT131953 named 'Our Need'. This was skippered and possibly owned by my grandfather John Leech in the 1940s/50s. I would be grateful for any information or photos about my grandfather or the boat. I believe he had another trawler 'The Grace' named after my Aunt. 
thanks JC


----------



## JC144 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have since found out that 'Our Need' was actually a wooden sailing trawler LT1270 and built in Brixham in 1923. (131953 was a registration number I think.)
I would be grateful if anyone has any other information or a photograph.
I am also trying to trace another trawler my Grandfather, John Leech, worked on called Grace or something similar. I cannot seem to find record that it existed but my Aunt who the boat was named after remembers it in Lowestoft. Thanks


----------

